# Help Needed !! Imac G5 8,1 17" Resurrection - Leopard Install - Garage Band And Other Stuff



## stevewj (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm about to back up and wipe my 1st generation iMac G5 8,1. and then reinstall leopard. 10.5.8 

But I would like to keep Garage Band which apparently didn't come with leopard. 

Can I do this from the time machine back up I will do first , Or .. 
Should I do the clean install with 10.4 (Tiger ? ) first which I'm told has garage band, and then do the upgrade to Leopard after ? 
I have the apple system disks for both. 

I'm looking for the most basic install possible to optimise running speeds on it after its done as I want to primarily want to use it to run Ableton live 9.1 ( hence why I'm wanting to keep garage band) 

All advice welcome especially about how to do the new install with only the vital elements and ditch any OS stuff I'm not gonna need that will slow it done and take up disk space ( it only has an 80gb drive) 

Finally - it currently has 512mb of ram that I'm also planning to upgrade to max out the ram to 2gb. 

At which point should I do the ram upgrade ?
Before the installs or after ?
Or doesn't that matter.? 

Thanks a lot in advance ! [emoji106]


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 3, 2015)

Garage Band - if I am not mistaken - was a separate install with iWorks. You should be able to install Leopard, then all the updates without going through the hassle of doing Tiger first. 

When to install the additional ram is your choice, but I would do it before the wipe and reinstall. Take advantage of the power right away.


----------



## stevewj (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok thank you, I just read on another thread that leopard didn't have garage band but tiger did ..  I'll have to hunt about and see if I have iWork's separately.. I guess if not it shouldn't be too hard to torrent it as it's all such old OS lol 
I was give the G5 with the original install disks + leopard and I'd already upgraded it to leopard from tiger - just wasn't sure if garage band was there because of the previous install. Thanks for your help anyway - much appreciated ! x


----------



## stevewj (Dec 3, 2015)

Good news is I've found the full 2gb ram upgrade for under £10 inc delivery on fleabay ! [emoji106]


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 3, 2015)

You will be disappointed if you expect to install Garageband with Tiger. 
Garageband always was a part of the iLife suite, introduced at least a year before Tiger was released, so was provided with new Macs before Tiger. 
Garageband was never a part of an OS X install, but is a separate software install (part of iLife), included when you would do a restore of other software from the pack of disks that came with a new Mac at the time. 
If you can find the iLife '09 suite, that would be a good choice for Leopard, too.


----------

